# Shell: Werte runden?



## anbae (30. September 2004)

Hallo, 

mit welch einem Befehl kann ich den Werte in der Shell runden? 
So soll z.B. aus „19,6“  „20“ werden.

mfg.

Andreas


----------



## RedWing (30. September 2004)

round.sh:


```
#! /bin/bash
if [ $# -ne 1 ]
then
        echo "Usage: round floting-point-number"
        exit
fi

float=$1
dez=`echo $float | cut -d. -f1`
fract=`echo $float | cut -d. -f2`

fract=`expr $fract + 5`

if [ $fract -gt 9 ]
then
        dez=`expr $dez + 1`
        fract=0
else
        fract=0
fi
echo $dez.$fract
```

Anmerkung: Geht nur für Floating Points mit einer Kommastelle
Aufruf: round.sh 1.5

Gruß

Steve


----------

